# Worlds first monorail ?



## caravanman (Jan 23, 2011)

Early monorail photographed in Delhi Rail museum..India Dec 2009


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 23, 2011)

caravanman said:


> Early monorail photographed in Delhi Rail museum..India Dec 2009


Aloha Ed

Well there is only one rail, but does that ground wheel count?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 23, 2011)

I think many agree that the first practical, operational monorail system was the Wuppertal Schwebebahn, opened in 1901 and shown here during an apparently unscheduled disembarkation:







I remain of the opinion that there's really no such thing as a true monorail.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 23, 2011)

I would concede that the Indian version (also built in Germany!) was not a real contender.. amazingly quirky item though!

I did see the Wuppertal monorail system when in Germany, from a passing train. I believe it was closed due to a fatal accident, not sure if it is now in operation again?

All we need now is someone to tell us if it is an African or Indian elephant leaving the monorail car, and we might have a full circle of German/Indian coincidences!

Ed


----------



## MattW (Jan 23, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> I think many agree that the first practical, operational monorail system was the Wuppertal Schwebebahn, opened in 1901 and shown here during an apparently unscheduled disembarkation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure about that?


----------



## caravanman (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe the "train" depicted had some sort of gyroscope to keep it upright? I have an idea that it might have been a UK prototype? Not sure what would happen to the train if all the power to the gyroscopes failed..?

Ed 

ps found this link..


----------



## PerRock (Jan 25, 2011)

caravanman said:


> I would concede that the Indian version (also built in Germany!) was not a real contender.. amazingly quirky item though!
> 
> I did see the Wuppertal monorail system when in Germany, from a passing train. I believe it was closed due to a fatal accident, not sure if it is now in operation again?
> 
> ...


I rode it 2 yrs ago when I was in Germany. Quite nice & fun to take as well.

I always thought this was a fun one (if not the earliest as well; but I haven't really looking into it)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lartigue_Monorail

peter


----------

